# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  My Latest eBay Acquisition!

## Petrus

No label (that I can read, anyway.)  I'm a bit disappointed that it's only six strings, though.  Still, it's got portability going for it.  (That's my Trinity College OM that it's resting on in two of the photos, btw; a whole 'nother beast.)




Now I need to make a pick for it.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Now I need to make a pick for it.


...or a pick out of it...   :Smile:

----------


## Bill Snyder

I don't know about that one. With all that fancy inlay it looks like it could be one of the Antonio Tsai specials. And those tuning pegs appear to be friction pegs. Hard to tune up sometimes.   :Smile:

----------

Dobe

----------


## F-2 Dave

Now when asked if you play anything, you can respond, "Yeah, you know, tenor guitar, ukulele, and a little mandolin".

----------

Dobe, 

Petrus

----------


## Petrus

It's not the smallest instrument ever made though. That distinction would go to this nanoguitar, made by nanoluthier Dustin W. Carr in 1997 at the Cornell Nanofabrication Facility.






> The nano guitar is about as long as one-twentieth of the diameter of a human hair, 10 micrometers or 10,000 nanometers long. The six strings are 50 nanometers wide each. The entire guitar is the size of an average red blood cell. The guitar is carved from a grain of crystalline silicon by scanning a laser over a film called a 'resist'. This technique is called Electrobeam Lithography. It can be played by tiny lasers in an atomic force microscope, and these act as the pick. The Nano Guitar is 17 octaves higher than a normal guitar.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nano_guitar

----------


## Timbofood

That's playing a little guitar indeed!

----------


## Steve Ostrander

> It's not the smallest instrument ever made though. That distinction would go to this nanoguitar, made by nanoluthier Dustin W. Carr in 1997 at the Cornell Nanofabrication Facility.


Changing strings on that has got to be a real pain....

----------


## Bill Clements

I can only imagine how pricey the shipping must have been!  :Disbelief:

----------


## kkmm

If I order one of these guitars, I would not know whether I received it or not.

----------

Petrus

----------


## Dobe

It could just be my eyes but I think your fret spacing may be off ?  How's the intonation ?

----------


## Steve Zawacki

If you decide to put a pickup on it, getting a preamp will be a necessity.

----------


## Petrus

Now I went and got another one. Slightly larger; maybe a micro-octave-mandolin.  I think I've got MMAS (micromandolin acquisition syndrome.)

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Now I went and got another one. Slightly larger; maybe a micro-octave-mandolin.  I think I've got MMAS (micromandolin acquisition syndrome.)


But think of the powerful position you will have once you corner the market on these.

----------

